# Diagram of lower windshield "shroud"



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

Anyone have a diagram or picture showing the proper installation of the lower windshield shroud? I am getting water in the car through the cabin air filter opening and i think it's because the shroud is either missing a piece or is broken. Please help!
2000 A6 2.7T Quattro


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

it just slides in the channel. then rubber gasket slides on.


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

not that shroud, the one just below the windshield. it clips in place with 3 circlips.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lemme pull up etka.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (baco99)*

The clips each turn 90 degrees and the panel should come off. If the clip(s) are broken, you can get replacement clips at dealer parts for a couple dollars each.
Check to see if panel is flush with windshield. Sometimes they don't sit flush without some fiddling and windshield rain water will pass underneath panel to flood thru Cabin Air Filter opening.
Also make sure your two plenum chamber water drains are clear.


----------



## baco99 (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GLS-S4)*


_Quote »_Check to see if panel is flush with windshield. Sometimes they don't sit flush without some fiddling and windshield rain water will pass underneath panel to flood thru Cabin Air Filter opening.

yes, this identifies the problem. All three clips are in place and there is a 1/4" gap between the cowl and the glass right above the pollen filter opening. barring getting a new cowl, how can i fix this? is there supposed to be a bead of silicone or a rubber gasket in between?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (baco99)*

IIRC there may have been a sticky "rubber gasket" between panel and glass. Someone please correct or confirm?
Check to ensure the backside of panel 90 degree clips are not damaged. Years ago I had two damaged ones from dealer service causing your same problem.
Also check the one metal C clip is in place on outboard pass side of cabin air filter opening, attaching the outer corner of your unseated panel to the vehicle.


----------

